# Claiming Points for LTSSL



## dom85 (Sep 17, 2015)

I had submitted my certificates for IQA and the result turns out to be something as below :-

Qualification 1 : xxx
Awarding body xxxx

Qualification 2 : xxx
Awarding body xxxx

Qualification 3 : xxx
Awarding body xxxx

Date of Award
Standard Program duration : 4 years

Combined Comparative Assessment Outcome : A Bachelor of Science Degree at level 7 (360 credits)

Comments
The qualification above have been assessed in Combination of xxxx with xxxx.
The bachelor of Science in the Comparative Assessment Outcome above specialises in Computer Science. 


With the outcome above can I claim for LTSSL as I'm not sure it is a generic outcome or specified outcome? The Combined Comparative Assessment Outcome only mentioned a Bachelor of Science but in the comments it mention outcome specialises in Computer Science.

I had submitted my EOI with 140 points and Received my ITA from email yesterday. If I can't claim points for LTSSL meaning I can't proceed anymore?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*not sure*

Not sure! 
Even I am looking for information on LTSSL 



dom85 said:


> I had submitted my certificates for IQA and the result turns out to be something as below :-
> 
> Qualification 1 : xxx
> Awarding body xxxx
> ...


----------

